# For Sale: FW Land Raider Prometheus



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys.

I have decided to sell on my Prometheus FW land raider. It's fully painted in my chapters colours, and photos can be seen in my Army showcase.

Only thing that isn't so great on it is the top front hatch has been glued down. Everything else works great.

£30 plus shipping, which will be about £2 in the UK. Paypal preferred.

I only really want to sell it within the UK as it's easier for posting. So let me know if your interested. 

I am interested in trades, trades for speeders and vindicators work for me.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just to point out, unless I am blind, it is not in your showcase.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I found the Land Raider Prometheus here your go djinn: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=48401&page=6


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks! I am not really interested but was curious as to the 'well painted' as I had not seen his project log before. Nice looking stuff.


----------

